# Bremner, Bird & Fortune on the global financial system



## Brendan Burgess (1 Nov 2008)

These guys did a great piece about sub-prime lending some months ago. This new four part TV series should be very funny. 

Sunday 2nd November 
7 pm - 8 pm
Channel 4
( Code: 6821)


----------



## Complainer (1 Nov 2008)

Not quite so humourous, but quite interesting - focussed on the US side of the global issues;

http://www.naomiklein.org


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Nov 2008)

Here's a link to that sketch, if anyone missed it. Brilliant.


----------



## PaulHoughton (1 Nov 2008)

A documentary called 'Maxed out' was released in 2006 about the unsustainability of the credit boom. All seems eerily prescient now. Well worth watching.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maxed_Out


----------



## Bronte (3 Nov 2008)

I saw the programme last night and it was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 Nov 2008)

Anyone who missed it (including myself!) can catch up on it [broken link removed] — for the next 46 days, anyway.

_[Edit: Actually, that link doesn't seem to be working for me, only the ads at the beginning? Maybe it'll come right later...]_


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Nov 2008)

Hi Bronte

I had high expectations but I thought it was very disappointing. 

I don't think that they have enough material for one hour, never mind 4 hours.

I switched off after about 30 minutes.

Brendan


----------



## jpd (3 Nov 2008)

I'd have to agree - it was a bit laboured although I did watch all it through to the end.


----------

